# Who to contact about jobs in hotels in Cairo



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

I am looking for work in hotels in Cairo. I am moving there in December and have experience in house cleaning and catering. I love meeting new people and I truely need help in this matter. I love Egypt and I need work to be able to stay there with friends. Please reply with suggestions...thank you...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Unless you are management and I suspect not then you must be able to speak arabic.
Men are the chambermaids here.
Most local jobs here are found by having a relative working in the hotel


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

even if u can get a job in house cleaning it will be aterrible salary,i know many forigners work in animation and sales ,if u wana get in hotel business in cairo try managerial level or something related to customers also u should know another language next to english
in red sea or sinai its amust to speak italian,russian or german


----------

